

How Many Countries Are There in the World? - gkop
http://www.polgeonow.com/2011/04/how-many-countries-are-there-in-world.html

======
brownbat
Geographical issues mystify me. We could just have a global court that has
absolute jurisdiction here, specifies rules for resolving territorial disputes
according to certain basic principles, and stipulates clear provisions for
acquiring independence.

I know that seems a little naive, no state would surrender so much power. But
it seems so much more appealing and reasonable when contrasted with the status
quo, where all of these issues are resolved by bloodshed, standoffs, ethnic
cleansing, and colliding vessels.

